# Kubota with boss v and normand



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

Well here she is, 2012 M7040 with 9-2 Boss VXT and 92" Normand Inverted. I hope the weather changes so I can actually use it this season!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks great!


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks! I am running the plow electric but I did not wire the lights to work to save on the electric draw. I kept it electric to be able to swap the plow back to my truck just in case. Matt


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Excellent idea. Same reason I keep my Blizzards electric.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2077575 said:


> Excellent idea. Same reason I keep my Blizzards electric.


Yes! I am going for simple but universal.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Are the chains necessary on the front wheels? Figure with the blade you would have enough weight out front.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

DeVries;2077655 said:


> Are the chains necessary on the front wheels? Figure with the blade you would have enough weight out front.


I have a bunch of driveways that are very steep and I do not want to risk sliding off the edge. The driveways are good money and I want to be able to keep the tractor under control while on the road.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Could you get some pictures of the plow mount for me I am looking to put a plow on our m9000


----------



## newlandscapes (Aug 13, 2015)

wow that is awesome!! Beautiful! i have wanted to do that with my L5740. I have a 82" normand and want a 8'2" v on it but i have no idea about how to do about doing it or who to do it for me. Would love to see how you have your mounted as well!!


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

newlandscapes;2077868 said:


> wow that is awesome!! Beautiful! i have wanted to do that with my L5740. I have a 82" normand and want a 8'2" v on it but i have no idea about how to do about doing it or who to do it for me. Would love to see how you have your mounted as well!!


I have had an 8.2 on l3540 and l5240 for years frame work is very easy...and welder should be able to make it... nice part is you can still run loader when plow frame is on...just hinders your ground clearance and reach into a truck

Only part that is iffy is electrical system...at night with your lights and constant running of plow ...low battery light comes on every now and then..I upgraded battery and it helped alot...once o have more time the alternator is next.


----------



## newlandscapes (Aug 13, 2015)

lfaulstick;2077883 said:


> I have had an 8.2 on l3540 and l5240 for years frame work is very easy...and welder should be able to make it... nice part is you can still run loader when plow frame is on...just hinders your ground clearance and reach into a truck
> 
> Only part that is iffy is electrical system...at night with your lights and constant running of plow ...low battery light comes on every now and then..I upgraded battery and it helped alot...once o have more time the alternator is next.


If you wouldn't mind sending me some pictures of the frame set-up that would be great! We usually have 5-10 plows in by now and we have yet to have one this season so i won't be able to do it until next year, but being able to take the plow off my truck and put it on the Kubota would be awesome!! Do you have to beef up the frame at all?


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

R&R Yard Design;2077859 said:


> Could you get some pictures of the plow mount for me I am looking to put a plow on our m9000


here are some, this is built so I can still use suitcase weights in I need them.


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

newlandscapes;2077887 said:


> If you wouldn't mind sending me some pictures of the frame set-up that would be great! We usually have 5-10 plows in by now and we have yet to have one this season so i won't be able to do it until next year, but being able to take the plow off my truck and put it on the Kubota would be awesome!! Do you have to beef up the frame at all?


No Kubota has very tough frame...I basically took boss push beam centered it on tractor...got it set to height took 2 peiece of 1/2 thick steel and hung it off the frame below brush guard using the holes in the Kubota already.. Then put another set towards the back...never had it twist off yet...the original one i did I ran push tubes back to the loaded mount from the push beam...unfortunately it didn't fit for length when I moved up to the 5240 from the 3540..due to tractor length so i cut tubes off...and tried it the way I mention and its been working for 3 years no issues
....I will look for pictures
...I don't have frame on yet Due to know snow


----------



## Iceman26 (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice clean rig, looks to be very efficient. I think your North of me in Mass. Good luck this season!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice looking setup! Keep us posted on how well it works. I'm very interested in hearing how that inverted blower works as we have been contemplating on running 40-50hp compacts with inverted blowers and V's.

I have a 2011 M110XDC in our fleet we use on roads with a 10' Boss DXT and a 2yrd Salt Dogg hanging off the back.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

millsaps118;2079057 said:


> Nice looking setup! Keep us posted on how well it works. I'm very interested in hearing how that inverted blower works as we have been contemplating on running 40-50hp compacts with inverted blowers and V's.
> 
> I have a 2011 M110XDC in our fleet we use on roads with a 10' Boss DXT and a 2yrd Salt Dogg hanging off the back.


Can we see some pictures of that salter hanging on the back?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks beautiful. What's top speed on one of those?


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Triple L;2079167 said:


> Can we see some pictures of that salter hanging on the back?


Didn't want to hijack OP's thread. You can see it here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110993&page=9


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

This tractor does about 16 mph according to the dash. If things go well the next tractor will do at least 20. From what I have read you need the 12 speed transmission for the higher road speed, this machine is a 8 speed.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

snopushin ford;2077469 said:


> Well here she is, 2012 M7040 with 9-2 Boss VXT and 92" Normand Inverted. I hope the weather changes so I can actually use it this season!!


That is a killer setup!! Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up



millsaps118;2079057 said:


> Nice looking setup! Keep us posted on how well it works. I'm very interested in hearing how that inverted blower works as we have been contemplating on running 40-50hp compacts with inverted blowers and V's.
> 
> I have a 2011 M110XDC in our fleet we use on roads with a 10' Boss DXT and a 2yrd Salt Dogg hanging off the back.


You're not too far away, anytime you want to come check out our compacts up in Fargo you're more than welcome too. We have 6 Deere's from 3046r to 4520/4720 to 4066r with 68-82" Inverted Normand units. We've usually got 1-2 used, low hour, tractor/blower combos for sale too. Ehlinger up in St. Cloud has some on 4066r's also, you could hit him up I bet to check it out.


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2007)

snopushin ford;2079935 said:


> This tractor does about 16 mph according to the dash. If things go well the next tractor will do at least 20. From what I have read you need the 12 speed transmission for the higher road speed, this machine is a 8 speed.


my M7060 with the 12 speed will do 25mph


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

Toxic;2085618 said:


> my M7060 with the 12 speed will do 25mph


That's the speed that I want!! How has the 60 series been treating you? Any problems?


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Dont really see many tractor/blower setups around here. With something as heavy as a tractor driving over the snow in front of the blower does the blower have a problem scrapping clean to the pavement? Assuming that is its being used on pavement.


----------



## newlandscapes (Aug 13, 2015)

farmerkev;2086535 said:


> Dont really see many tractor/blower setups around here. With something as heavy as a tractor driving over the snow in front of the blower does the blower have a problem scrapping clean to the pavement? Assuming that is its being used on pavement.


Is less weight psi then with a truck if you were backing up pulling in to back drag away from a garage door.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

learn something new everyday!


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2007)

snopushin ford;2086252 said:


> That's the speed that I want!! How has the 60 series been treating you? Any problems?


It's been great. Have had it for roughly a year now and it has 500 hours on it. Never had a thing wrong with it.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

Toxic;2087107 said:


> It's been great. Have had it for roughly a year now and it has 500 hours on it. Never had a thing wrong with it.


That's good to hear. What are you using the tractor for? A blower, blade, loader work??


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

I like this setup posting for future reference.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Double post


----------

